# Blu Ray Player mit Möglichst leisem Laufwerk!



## LastManStanding (8. Februar 2018)

*Blu Ray Player mit Möglichst leisem Laufwerk!*

Hi,
ich suche einen moderne BDP. Egal welche Marke auser LG(Die sind nicht Kompatibel mit meinem Harman AVR(Bildaussetzer wenn ARC eingeschaltet wird)
*-Er muss ein Gutes Bild Liefern klar nä^^
-Das Laufwerk so leise wie nur eben Möglich*
-Der Klang sollte ganz gut sein. Wenn er schlecht ist übertrage ich in per Bitstream und lasse den AVR Dechifrieren/Endcoden.
-HDMI Ausgang
-Chinch oder Digitaler Sound-Augang
-Am besten ohne Stromsparmechanismen aber das nur am rande.

Alle anderen Futures wie Internet, Smartfunktionen, WLan, Netflix, o.Ä. werden* nicht *benötigt.
Ansonsten Pal^^
Momentan nutze ich den Panasonic BDT 374 der hat ein Laufwerk da sieht echt meine 980Ti bei 2000U/Min alt aus....

Ich würde mich über Empfehlungen sehr freuen.


----------



## JackA (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Blu Ray Player mit Möglichst leisem Laufwerk!*

Leiser htpc mit nem asus impresario pro


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Blu Ray Player mit Möglichst leisem Laufwerk!*

Ich selber nutze schon lange Sony und bisher alle Modelle lieferten ein sauberes Bild und waren sehr leise, den Ton übernahm bisher ein Denon AVR. Im Bekanntenkreis läuft Panasonic auch ohne Probleme nur kann ich jetzt nicht direkt für die aktuellesten Geräte sprechen. Einfach mal einen Laden entern und einen Probelauf machen mit einem Modell was dem Loch im Geldbeutel entsprechen darf


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Blu Ray Player mit Möglichst leisem Laufwerk!*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Leiser htpc mit nem asus impresario pro



Ne ein HTPC geht nicht es muss ein Blu-ray player sein.

Im laden haben ich schon verschiedene Modelle Probegehört aber die nehmen sich nicht wirklich etwas gut klar panasonic schießt den Vogel ab..
Ich finde auch "kaum" Listen, Tests und Vergleiche zu dem Thema wo auch die Lautstärke angegeben ist... kann es sein das meine Ansprüche zu hoch sind?


----------



## Abductee (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Blu Ray Player mit Möglichst leisem Laufwerk!*

Mein Samsung BD-Player ist auch kein Leisetreter und in den div. Foren ist diesbezüglich der beste Tipp: Pack ihn in einen Kasten.
Bei mir steht er in einem kleinen IKEA-Kasten mit Glasfront und seitdem herrscht Stille im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Blu Ray Player mit Möglichst leisem Laufwerk!*

Bildmäßig ist der mit unter am besten aber der so laut nur in einen extra kasten.. kann ich aus Möbelgründen nicht realisieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Blu Ray Player mit Möglichst leisem Laufwerk!*

Hier mal nur das Kriterium Lautstärke, darunter wieder Panasonic, dein Feind LG ( vielleicht doch mal probieren da Probleme nicht zwingend Dauerhaft und auf alle Modelle beziehbar sind ) und natürlich die Sonys. Mein Sony ist 3 Jahre alt aber wnn ich was von dem hören will muss ich das Ohr auflegen. Handle bei deinem Dealer indem du ihm sagst was Sache ist und im Zweifel das Gerät durchtauscht. Schon mal an eine Matte aus Gummi / Schaumstoff gedacht oder die Füße zu entkoppeln oder sogar ein Brett extra darunter zu packen?


----------



## LastManStanding (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Blu Ray Player mit Möglichst leisem Laufwerk!*

Danke Sony werde ich mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen die liefern ja auch gute Arbeit
Die LG 420, 620, und 740, habe ich schon ausprobiert alle haben Bildaussetzer, bei BD und DVD das problem bei dem Panasonic ist das hochfrequente "Pfeifen" des Laufwerks vorallem bei BD.
Ich habe sogar testweise probiert ihn in eine Wolldecke einzupacken. Es wurde auch leider. Aber leider noch deutlich zu hören. Defekt ist er nicht,leider! 
ich habe etwas gefunden auf Chip.de Demnach hat mein jetziger Player 1.0 Sone im BD Betrieb. Das spiegelt auch mein empfinden des Brocken 3 wieder, der auch "nur" 1 sone unter Last macht mir aber zu laut ist. Leider ist die Liste uhralt und die Geräte großteils nicht mehr lieferbar...
Ich würde mal gern den Phillips BDP 3490 Probieren 0,3 Sone, dieser ist aber nicht mehr lieferbar.

Bei der Arbeitsmedizinischen Untersuchung vor 3 Wochen wurde mir Diagnostiziert das ich ungewöhnlich gute Ohren habe für 29 Jahre. Durschnitt zwischen 20-30 war Mitte der Scala Pupertierende mit Gesunden Ohren waren auf 3/4 der Scala ich war in sämtlichen Frequenzbereichen fast ganz oben^^ Ich sage es mal so; Vorm PC bei Desktoparbeiten macht mich das Ticken meiner Armband Uhr kirre... oder das Surren der LED Blinkanzeige des Samsung  C24FG70 Der PC ist so leise das mich das "Brummen" des Monitors auch stört im idle Betrieb.
Ich denke mal das Problem bin ich °_°


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Blu Ray Player mit Möglichst leisem Laufwerk!*

Ich bin zwar Ü 50 aber meine Ohren haben den Raubbau am Körper am Besten überstanden und ich höre auch Flöhe an der Wand husten. Ich sage ja auch immer Hörgewohnheiten und Hörvermögen kann man nicht messen. Wenn man wenig Möglichkeitenzum dämmen hat wegen dem Fach könnte man es vielleicht mal mit einer Klappe davor versuchen


----------



## DooNeo (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Blu Ray Player mit Möglichst leisem Laufwerk!*

Dieser hier soll laut Test angeblich sehr leise sein -> LG BP556 3D Blu-ray Player (WLAN, Smart TV, DLNA, Upscaler 1080p, LAN, USB) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## LastManStanding (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Blu Ray Player mit Möglichst leisem Laufwerk!*



DooNeo schrieb:


> Dieser hier soll laut Test angeblich sehr leise sein -> LG BP556 3D Blu-ray Player (WLAN, Smart TV, DLNA, Upscaler 1080p, LAN, USB) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Leider ist mein Harman/Kadon AVR wie oben geschrieben mit vielen LG BDP inkompatibel wenn ACR eingeschaltet wird. bzw auch ohne ARC dann aber nur noch bei DVD´s (Bildausetzer alle paar Minuten)
Es liegt auch definitive nicht an den Kabeln o.ä. konnte auch Verschiedene TV Hersteller testen. Die Kabel sind HDMI 2.0 spezifiziert die habe ich aus diesem Grund ja schon einmal getauscht. Besser gesagt mehrfach.
Also ist LG ne Grauzone. Trotz gutem Bild, würde ich andere Hersteller vorziehen.

Wenn ich an die Holzmöbel aus echter Eiche etwas Montiere werde ich warscheinlich nie wieder hir schreiben können....dann werde ich Umgebracht...2 mal direkt Hintereinander dann Filetiert.
Ich hatte über einen Kasten nachgedacht aber der Panasonic wird so schon sehr warm...Wenn bräuchte der auch wieder ne Belüftung mit Lüfter^^


----------



## stevie4one (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Blu Ray Player mit Möglichst leisem Laufwerk!*

Was ist denn dein Preisrahmen? Ich selbst habe einen Denon Blu Ray Player und der ist wirklich silent (konnte meinen alten Samsung irgendwann nicht mehr ertragen) - auch wenn nicht wirklich günstig ...


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Blu Ray Player mit Möglichst leisem Laufwerk!*



stevie4one schrieb:


> Was ist denn dein Preisrahmen? Ich selbst habe einen Denon Blu Ray Player und der ist wirklich silent (konnte meinen alten Samsung irgendwann nicht mehr ertragen) - auch wenn nicht wirklich günstig ...



Preisrahmen...hab ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht ich würd jetz keinen 2. für 500€ kaufen weil ich habe schon einen teuren an anderer Stelle. Dieser hier am Fernseher muss jetzt nich so teuer sein. Aber ansonsten.. Preis/Leistung muss passen 250€ würde ich mal sagen die Hälfte vom anderen. kann ja eigentlich nicht sein das ein bis 300€ Gerät nicht in leise Herstellbar ist oder.
Mit Denon hab ich mal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht ist da was dran?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Blu Ray Player mit Möglichst leisem Laufwerk!*

Ich habe mit keinem Gerät von Denon Probleme auch wenn sich gerade aktuell kein Player darunter befindet. Mir war zu der Zeit der Player von Denon auch etwas zu teuer lokal nicht verfügbar ( ich will halt wenn ich was kaufe es sofort haben )


----------

